# altro che choc, altro che morire



## zipp404

Por más que trate, no logro a comprender que significa *altro che* en el contexto que cito aquí.  

¿Quién sería tan amable de explicármelo con claridad y traducirlo _*en español*_ _*?*_

Un po' di contesto:  Il narcotrafficante Ulrico Brambilla è stato ucciso da un suo rivale, squartato con una segaosso, per essere più preciso.  A fare il riconoscimento del cadavere (o da quello che ne rimane ancora) è stata la sua fidanzata Rosa Gavoni _*!*_

Ecco le frasi conteniente quell'elusivo _*altro che*_:

"Non ho potuto interrogare Rosa Gavoni, è morta sotto choc", disse il poliziotto.  "Rosa Gavoni è morta sotto choc, non ho potuto interrogarla." ripeté l poliziotto.
"Sì, ho sentito," disse l'investigatore.  *Altro che* morire sotto choc, poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire 'Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla'.  *Altro che* choc, *altro che* morire.

Comprendo la frase perfectamente, lo único che no logro a entender son esos _*altro che *_de los cuales no tengo la menor idea, y eso después de haber leído todos los comentarios sobre dicha expresión.

_Gracias!_


----------



## elena73

Altro che choc =ancora peggio di uno choc, ancora più di uno choc
Altro che morire = ancora peggio che morire (esto se refiere a como ha sido cruel, tràgico)

EDIT: Podrìa ser: màs que un choque/màs que morir??
Il senso è comunque nella direzione ''choque serìa decir nada en comparaciòn de lo que fue''


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Elena.  Scusa, non ho ben capito.  Intendi dire che la frase si protrebbe parafrasare nel seguente modo?:

"Sì, ho sentito," disse l'investigatore.  *Ancora peggio che* morire sotto choc, poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire 'Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla'. *Ancora peggio che uno* choc, *Ancora peggio che* morire.

Corretto o mi sbaglio?

_Grazie*!*_


----------



## elena73

Sì, CORRETTO. Il senso è 
''se io dico 'choc' sto usando un'eufemismo''. E' peggio di uno choc. 
Insomma immaginati questa persona che vede ''il SUO Ulrico''/il suo AMATO Ulrico morto in quel modo... dire choc è dire poco!!
Il testo vuol dire: è stata una cosa tremenda, le parole non rendono l'idea.
EDIT: Come lo traduci?


----------



## zipp404

È più chiaro adesso.  Grazie a te *!*


----------



## 0scar

elena73 said:


> EDIT: Come lo traduci?


 
_Además de..._


----------



## elena73

0scar said:


> _Además de..._


Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> Por más que trate, no logro a comprender que significa *altro che* en el contexto que cito aquí.
> 
> ¿Quién sería tan amable de explicármelo con claridad y traducirlo _*en español*_ _*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> "Non ho potuto interrogare Rosa Gavoni, è morta sotto choc", disse il poliziotto.  "Rosa Gavoni è morta sotto choc, non ho potuto interrogarla." ripeté l poliziotto.
> "Sì, ho sentito," disse l'investigatore.  *Altro che* morire sotto choc, poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire 'Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla'.  *Altro che* choc, *altro che* morire.



Ciao Zipp! chi non muore si riscrive .... ;-)

Qui l'investigatore si lamenta e dice (uso altre parole): " cosa le è saltato in testa a quella Rosa Gavoni di morire in un momento così inopportuno: prima doveva essere interrogata dalla polizia!"

Il senso di "altro che....!" è "ma guarda tu, cosa mi combina questa! non doveva fare [l'ALTRO CHE1=avere uno choc/ALTROCHE2=morire per la conseguenza dello choc...] ma prima doveva fare un'altra cosa".

"Altro che" XY! vuol dire: *MACCHÉ *XY!
In spagnolo direi (probabilmente mi sbaglio ma sono certa che capirai quello che voglio dire):


¡Cómo se le ocurre, pobre mujer, [dejarnos aquí plantados y] morir por el susto! ¡Antes tenían que interrogarla..... ! ¡Nada de sustos ni de palmarla!


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> Ciao, Elena.  Scusa, non ho ben capito.  Intendi dire che la frase si protrebbe parafrasare nel seguente modo?:
> 
> "Sì, ho sentito," disse l'investigatore.  *Ancora peggio che* morire sotto choc, poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire 'Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla'. *Ancora peggio che uno* choc, *Ancora peggio che* morire.
> 
> Corretto o mi sbaglio?
> 
> _Grazie*!*_



No, Zipp, *non c'entra niente* l'"ancora peggio" con "altro che....!"


Anche perché non avrebbe molto senso logico: che cosa c'è peggio di "morire"?


----------



## elena73

Ursu-Lab sappiamo tutti che, purtroppo, c'è modo e modo di morire.... E qui faccio pure un bel paio di corna. 

Comunque il testo originale ESISTE e ci sono scritte certe cose, e non altre. 
La partecipazione emotiva al dolore di questa donna da parte della voce narrante è molto chiaro, basta leggere: Altro che morire sotto choc, *POVERINA*, aveva dovuto guardare il *SUO* Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo

Qui c'è una persona molto DISPIACIUTA per lei, mica scocciata/innervosita!!!

EDIT: tra l'altro con 'macché' la struttura è così: 
Macché X, direi proprio Y (Macché scomparso, l'Aids è in aumento). Ci sono centinaia di esempi su Internet.
Qui se metti macché hai: 
Macché morire sotto choc, aveva dovuto guardare Ulrico su tavolo (e non 'si doveva far interrogare da me'!!)
NON C'E' PROPRIO UNA AVVERSATIVA, non segue la logica dell'uso di macché, insomma non torna.


----------



## giovannino

elena73 said:


> La partecipazione emotiva al dolore di questa donna da parte della voce narrante è molto chiaro, basta leggere: Altro che morire sotto choc, *POVERINA*, aveva dovuto guardare il *SUO* Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo
> 
> Qui c'è una persona molto DISPIACIUTA per lei, mica scocciata/innervosita!!!


 
Sono d'accordo con Elena. Anch'io interpreto così la frase.


----------



## Neuromante

"Sì, ho sentito," disse l'investigatore. *Pues no se va a morir de un shock* , poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire 'Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla'. *Pues claro que un* shock,  *¡no se va a* morire!.

No creo que exista una traducción fija para el español, entre otras cosas porque -Que yo sepa- no tenemos una expresión que exprese ese sentido de "vuelta de tuerca" del italiano. Por eso me parece que debe ser una traducción distinta en cada una de las frases.


----------



## gatogab

Para mi, con  _'altro che' _se entiende _'mucho más'._
Entonces, _'altro che choc' _sería _'mucho más que eso',_ refieriendose al choc.
_'Altro che morire'_  lo entiendo como una muerte dramática.
A: "è caduto in un burrone profondissimo"
B: è morto?
A: altro che!... s'è sfracellato!


----------



## ursu-lab

Perdonadme, pero, por lo menos en italiano, sigo sin encontrarle el sentido a algo como:

"mucho más/peor que morirse traumatizada... mucho más que un trauma... mucho más/peor  que morirse".

¿Se ha desintegrado?


En cambio, creo que tiene razón  Gatogab en su segunda propuesta:



> B: è morto?
> A: altroché!... s'è sfracellato!


No lo había reconocido porque suelo escribirlo todo junto con tilde. Significa  "*¡claro (que sí)!/¡cómo no!/¡y tanto!*/etc. 

altroché
o *altro che*, _avv_. certamente sì (usato in risposte affermative decise): «_Hai mangiato bene?_» «_Altroché! Era tutto buonissimo_. ».


Entonces sería, y sí que tiene lógica:

*Y tanto que ha muerto por el trauma, la pobre, tuvo que mirar....* *Y tanto que* tuvo un trauma, *claro que* se murió.



Yo, en cambio, lo leía con este sentido (otro ejemplo), parecido al "macché":

_*Altro che* storie_ di ventenni! : io ne ho 40 e lui 39 e ancora abbiamo gli stessi problemi!!

o bien:

"altro che cercare lavoro! Marco passa tutto il giorno al bar!"


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> Para mi, con _'altro che' _se entiende _'mucho más'._
> Entonces, _'altro che choc' _sería _'mucho más que eso' ,_ refieriendose al choc.
> _'Altro che morire'_ lo entiendo como una muerte dramática.
> A: "è caduto in un burrone profondissimo"
> B: è morto?
> A: altro che!... s'è sfracellato!


 
A: _¡Otra que_ muerto!...se hizo mierd...

Por acá *otra que* es una expresión muy común con el significado de_ mucho más que eso. _



ursu-lab said:


> "altro che cercare lavoro! Marco passa tutto il giorno al bar!"


 
En este caso se dice _"!Otra que_ buscar trabajo...!, y significa "T_odo lo contrario a_ buscar trabajo".


----------



## gatogab

> Por acá *otra que* es una expresión muy común con el significado de_ mucho más que eso. _


Que sería la traducción literal de _'altro che'._


----------



## elena73

Traducciòn literal: 
altro che = altra cosa rispetto a  (misma construcciòn de 'other than' en ingles) /tutt'altra cosa rispetto a X
Il 'che' introduce il secondo termine di paragone.

EDIT: Disculpa Gato, pensé que que lo estabas preguntando


----------



## 0scar

La gente no habla por traducción literal, quizás sea un italianismo decir _otra que_ pero no se si solo acá se usa, a mi me parece castellano normal.

http://www.ole.com.ar/futbol-internacional/Tiki_0_300570064.html


----------



## zipp404

Ci sono due interpretazioni:

*1.* *ANCORA PEGGIO CHE* morire sotto choc, poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire 'Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla'. *ANCORA PEGGIO CHE UNO *choc, *ANCORA PEGGIO CHE* morire.

*2.  **CERTO CHE È MORTA sotto choc*, poverina, aveva dovuto guardare il suo Ulrico sul tavolo di marmo, e dire Sì, è lui, è Ulrico Brambilla.  *CERTO CHE EBBE UNO SHOC, CERTO CHE È MORTA*.

La seconda, quella di Necsus, pare essere la più logica.

_Grazie*!*_


----------



## Neuromante

Óscar. Al margen de no tener ni idea de qué pinta España en ese articulito:

¿Garantía de confianza? ¿"Reemplazo" en lugar de "en lugar de"? ¿"Un rato antes de asumir" que les interesaría determinado jugador? ¿"Una pasión que dura" como dando a entender que tiene fecha de caducidad? ¿"Juego e ironía está.. y vamos a llevarlo" con los verbos en singular? Sin contar un par de errores en la traducción de las declaraciones del italiano, que no vienen a cuento. Son demasiadas licencias de "periodista deportivo" para considerar un buen referente el ejemplo que has puesto.

Pero a lo que iba:
Lo de "otra qué" no me suena para nada, a mi también me parece una contaminación del italiano. Nada extraño, con la cantidad de influencia que hubo en Argentina por parte de los emigrantes italianos.

Por cierto: Por aquí decir que los jugadores se verán los pingos juguetones en la cancha (Que se usa "campo", la "cancha " es para deportes tipo baloncesto o balonmano) es bastante improbable que se oiga, salvo que el periodista quiera enfrentarse a una demanda de difamación por parte de los jugadores y a otra de homofobia por parte de los colectivos gays.


----------



## elena73

Zipp, il senso della frase numero 2 in italiano prevederebbe una costruzione così: ''Altroché SE è morta sotto choc'', non così con l'infinito. 
''Altro che' X' da solo non può avere quel senso. Poi, se 'a logica' ci tornano bene altre parole ok, o la spiegazione 'torna meglio' ok, ma in italiano le parole che l'autore ha usato hanno un senso diverso. 
Prova a vedere i casi di uso di altro che nel forum italiano-inglese qui: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=353533

Altroché ha un uso molto diverso da altro che (due parole divise). Leggi in particolare i post di Nicholas the Italian, che ho appena scoperto anch'io.


----------



## giovannino

Ancora una volta concordo completamente con Elena. 
E' solo "l'interiezione _altroché,_ come esclamazione fortemente affermativa" (Devoto Oli), che ha il senso di "certo!". Allo stesso modo _altroché se _significa "certo che...!".

_altroché__!_; _altroché_ _se lo conosco!_; _altroché_ _se ci andrei volentieri!_; «_Ma l’hai veduto proprio con i tuoi occhi?_» «_Altroché!_» (Treccani)

Invece nel brano citato da zipp "altro che", seguito dall'infinito, non può, secondo me, avere il senso di "certo che". 
Se poi l'autore voleva effettivamente dire "certo che è morta sotto choc!", allora ha sbagliato ad usare "altro che + infinito".
La frase, così com'è scritta, io la interpreto come Elena. Non vedo cosa ci sia di "illogico" nel dire che perdere una persona amata è un'esperienza più dolorosa anche della morte.


----------

